

The Freight Train That Is Android - dsplittgerber
http://abovethecrowd.com/2011/03/24/freight-train-that-is-android/

======
rmason
Google is notoriously secretive. Here's a pretty clear analysis on what
they're doing any why with Android and Chrome.

A dozen years ago Bill Gurley was probably the most read VC blog and then he
stopped posting. I hope this means that he is again sharing his thoughts with
us because his insights are valuable.

